# TTRS Ordered 😊



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the helpful feedback on the TTRS. Order went in this morning for a TTRS Roadster Vorsprung S tronic in Daytona Grey, I decided on removal of the fixed rear spoiler. Now the (long) wait... 

I have loved my TTS and will be sad to see it go...

Has anyone else ordered a TTRS this year, any indication of delivery times?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

congrats!


----------



## L9XSS (9 mo ago)

Wow. Top car in a great colour! Big fan of Daytona grey.


----------



## JonK (9 mo ago)

Just a regular TT in order here, with the order placed 4-5 weeks ago. Told around 30 weeks to arrive which is fine as Autumn was when I was planning to change anyway. Just slightly underwhelming to see ‘Build status 00’ on the weekly update emails…! Hope yours arrives within their estimations - it’s certainly worth waiting for.


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

TTRS Vorsprung Red calipers in Nardo Grey.
7 months to go.
9 month wait time from order date.


----------



## JonK (9 mo ago)

NTT said:


> TTRS Vorsprung Red calipers in Nardo Grey.
> 7 months to go.


Has it arrived or are you still waiting?


----------



## JonK (9 mo ago)

Sorry… 7 months to go… read it as 7 months ago. Blimey that’s a wait


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

JonK said:


> Sorry… 7 months to go… read it as 7 months ago. Blimey that’s a wait


😊


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Reasons stated. 
chip shortage and war in Ukraine.


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

ademanuele said:


> Thanks for all the helpful feedback on the TTRS. Order went in this morning for a TTRS Roadster Vorsprung S tronic in Daytona Grey, I decided on removal of the fixed rear spoiler. Now the (long) wait...
> 
> I have loved my TTS and will be sad to see it go...
> 
> Has anyone else ordered a TTRS this year, any indication of delivery times?


We also debated about deleting the fixed spoiler.
min 

In the end we decided to keep it as it finishes off the car nicely.
Dealer agreed with keeping the fixed in the interest of future ease of sale


----------



## wendigo (Oct 28, 2015)

Ordered my RS mid November 2021. Arrived mid February 2022 but delayed collection till March in view of 22 plate. Originally advised 6 months so you may get your car earlier. Congrats on your purchase, its a stunning car.


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

Nice one, ordered a silver sport edition with drivethedeal a couple of months ago, still no confirmed build so guess it’s likely to be late September or October


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well done, especially on ordering a Roadster. You'll get the full benefit of the exhaust system with the roof down. All you have to do now is wait!


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice one guys, are any of you expecting your new cars to be fitted with Intelligent Speed Assist ? I believe this is mandatory from about July this year.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't think so, TT mk3 electronic equipment will be kept as it is since there won't be any future model change. 
Dynamic cruise control obligation I assume it is for new vehicles only, not affecting already homologated cars


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't think so, TT mk3 electronic equipment will be kept as it is since there won't be any model update (as par Audi official statement).
Dynamic cruise control obligation I assume it is for new vehicles only, not affecting already homologated cars


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

Hesse said:


> Nice one guys, are any of you expecting your new cars to be fitted with Intelligent Speed Assist ? I believe this is mandatory from about July this year.


I can’t see any changes to the spec happening as the TT is essentially on run-out, Audi aren’t likely to be spending money on any upgrades

On the plus side my order placed end of Jan with DTD has just gone from status 00 to 10 with an estimated build start on 1st June so I guess current turnaround is looking like 8months


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> don't think so, TT mk3 electronic equipment will be kept as it is since there won't be any future model change.
> Dynamic cruise control obligation I assume it is for new vehicles only, not affecting already homologated cars


Thanks Kevin, I had feeling it was applicable to newly homologated vehicles and not newly registered vehicles, but could not find a direct reference to that.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

To the OP, yes, replacing my TTS with a TTRS like you.
Ordered mine on 6th September 2021. I've recently been told it's likely to be built last week before the summer shutdown, which means mid-September handover.
I'm also told that the extended delay is due to the Special Paint, and that all Special orders are being built that week!


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I got an update today to say that my car is at the preparation stage, not sure what this indicates? How long have other members of the forum had to wait from this stage to production and delivery?


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

You should receive another message about extended delivery times shortly








😊


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

NTT said:


> You should receive another message about extended delivery times shortly
> 
> View attachment 487185
> 
> 😊


Oh dear!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Congrats (on the order).


----------



## mtainkat (9 mo ago)

Just had an update on my mk3 ordered on Feb 2nd… I was given a build date of June 6th but today received an email stating it had undergo final checks and would soon be in transit. I wasn’t expecting delivery until late September but this sounds like it’s going to arrive a fair bit earlier than that?


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just received an email from my dealer, my TTRS is scheduled to go into production during build week 26 which is in 3 week’s time


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes seems like production has picked up.
😊


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

mine shouldnt be too long now


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if the TTRS has a phone box and wireless charging, could not see it as an option?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes it is an option (Italian and german markets, at least)


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

ademanuele said:


> Does anyone know if the TTRS has a phone box and wireless charging, could not see it as an option?


Yes but warning ahead. The car was promoted with iphone 4 and 5 in their presentations of the phone box feature.
Most todays phones struggle to fit. Much less if you have some plus model and thick case.
My iPhone 11 pro (regular 5.9 inch screen size) can fit ok. But the Audi bendable charger I had from my iPhone 6s days cant fit with it anymore


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

true… S9 was fitting with its cover, S10 only without case, S20 the same…. plus models don't fit at all


----------



## RobinHelsby (Mar 24, 2018)

The Google Pixel 5 is a nice fit and charges wirelessly. Fitting into the phone box was one of the reasons I bought that phone. Not available new but plenty second hand through Amazon.

The Microsoft Lumia 950XL also fitted nicely but that's another story.



KarlSwiss said:


> Yes but warning ahead. The car was promoted with iphone 4 and 5 in their presentations of the phone box feature.
> Most todays phones struggle to fit. Much less if you have some plus model and thick case.
> My iPhone 11 pro (regular 5.9 inch screen size) can fit ok. But the Audi bendable charger I had from my iPhone 6s days cant fit with it anymore


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

My dealer just contacted me to confirm that we have a chassis number for my TTRS and that it is on its way to Emden to be shipped to the UK 🙌

Is there any way I can track the car other than asking my dealer? Any guesses when it will arrive, dealer reckons towards the end of July.


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

I received a build complete email also. 😊


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Mine has arrived, picking it up on Sunday.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations, counting down the sleeps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

j77drs said:


> Mine has arrived, picking it up on Sunday.


Any pictures 😀


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

NTT said:


> I received a build complete email also. 😊


Any updates, I have not heard anthing for over a week? Sold my TTS yesterday 😢


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just heard from Audi dealer, not yet shipped from Emden 😧


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ademanuele said:


> Any updates, I have not heard anthing for over a week? Sold my TTS yesterday 😢


Hope you don’t mind me asking, but did you get a good deal on your RS Roadster Vorsprung?


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I did a search on a comparison web site and used this to get a price match... Not a big discount but better than nothing. Are you looking at a new one? I think this may be the last year that the RS will be available?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ademanuele said:


> I did a search on a comparison web site and used this to get a price match... Not a big discount but better than nothing. Are you looking at a new one? I think this may be the last year that the RS will be available?


Not sure yet. We have a high spec three yr old TTS Roadster with just 14k miles. The only RS model we Would go for is the model you have chosen (Vorsprung) and a new one. Do you know what the engine sounds like On your RS. Unfortunately our TTS was the first to have the PDF which has lost the noise of pre 19 models.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

When I ordered end of April there were no RS models available in the Audi network apparently so I have not seen/heard the 2022 model. There are a few Youtube reviews where you can hear the 2021 model. Still can not believe the car will be with me within around 3 months of ordering!


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

That’s a real quick turn around. When we ordered our TTS Roadster in 2o19 from placing the order to collecting - it was exactly 12 weeks plus a discount of over £8k, which is obviously unobtainable now.


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

ademanuele said:


> Any updates, I have not heard anthing for over a week? Sold my TTS yesterday 😢


Nothing yet, although I remember him saying the car should arrive well in time for 1 September which works for me. 
Don’t worry it will turn up before you know it 😊


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

j77drs said:


> Here it is


Congrats  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ademanuele said:


> I got an update today to say that my car is at the preparation stage, not sure what this indicates? How long have other members of the forum had to wait from this stage to production and delivery?
> 
> View attachment 486754


That email message means Jack Shit I am afraid to say. I ordered an RS3 in September last year, got that same email in December... it is now July and I don't even have a build date. Sales rep told me I'd get my new car by March, then just lied non stop after that. Dealer has now told me it will now be looking like April to May 2023, that'll be an 18 month plus wait. First it was the chip shortage, then it turns out a raft of parts Audi use come from Ukraine. Zero communication from the dealer, I only get updates when I complain. The whole thing is totally fucked up and I am now thinking of cancelling and buying a delivery mileage AMG A45s. I would consider a new RS3 from a Dealer, but my spec... they want £70,000 or more for a used one... just pure greed and basically saying fuck you to their customers. I will NEVER buy Audi again, EVER.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> Means Jack I am afraid to say. I ordered an RS3 in September last year, got that same email in December... it is now July and I don't even have a build date. Dealer has told me it will now be looking like June next year, that'll be an 18 month wait. First it was the chip shortage, then it turns out a raft of parts Audi use come from Ukraine. The whole thing is totally fucked up.


Hi Mark, sorry to hear. I have also had the email to confirm that the car is built and ready to ship so hopefully not that long for me…


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

That says it all, lucky you. Must be that the TT isn't so affected or they just have cars built, being an end of line model now. I think over on the Audi Sport Forum, there are almost 60 of us who ordered RS3's in September and October last year and not even got a build dates.


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

My TTRS has now landed at UK port, all being well it will arrive towards the end of next week 🥳


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Mine has arrived at the dealership 😊


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

NTT said:


> Mine has arrived at the dealership 😊
> View attachment 488918


Looks fantastic… When do you collect


----------



## NTT (Sep 10, 2020)

Thank you Next weekend then straight off for ceramic coating then the fun will begin 😊


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Picked up on Saturday!


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ademanuele said:


> Does anyone know if the TTRS has a phone box and wireless charging, could not see it as an option?


Even if had wireless charging it's no longer long enough to fit an Iphone 13 Pro Max!


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

tt3600 said:


> Even if had wireless charging it's no longer long enough to fit an Iphone 13 Pro Max!


I have an iPhone 12 Pro and it fits with the a Lightning cable attached (to get Apple CarPlay to work) but agree it is a tight fit...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep the pro max is too large/long to fit into the phone box


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

So, ref my post on page 1, 58 weeks after ordering, I collected my TTRS this week.
Loving it 
That's all...


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent news  can’t believe you waited 58 weeks !!!
Pics ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

congrats!!


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Brillian, photo 😀?


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

For those who asked, a quick pic from collection day:


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

M1ke H said:


> For those who asked, a quick pic from collection day:
> View attachment 492799


 Very nice, enjoy 😀


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ademanuele said:


> Very nice, enjoy


+1 enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

M1ke H said:


> For those who asked, a quick pic from collection day:
> View attachment 492799


Love that colour - you won’t see many others like that👍


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Now that's a nice colour. Always good to see one in something different.


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for the comments on the colour. I went for the same as I had on the TTS it replaced, which always generated nice comments. It was interesting seeing the two cars side by side at the Dealer!


----------

